# slayer 1 group



## FranBrandariz (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi everybody! 1 month ago i sold my londinium 1 and now im looking for a new 1 group machine to upgrade it. Now i have a 2groups '64 E61 Faema, but it is a big machine for my kitchen. Im planing selling it, and buy another 1 group machine. I like to try new machines, and see the diferences between 1 and other.

Looking for information i can't see 1 post that says '' the slayer 1 group is a defintive coffe-machine'', no one talking about it. it seems that it is a very expensive machine and it does the same than the others.

When i buy the londinium i see a lot of post and opinions (positive and negative) but with slayer all post are about tecnical specifications bla bla bla.. what about coffee?? no one talk about it..

WHY???

PD: sorry for my english!

Regards!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

There was a review on Home Barista but don't think it ever got toally finished - did you see that?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

FranBrandariz said:


> WHY???


Because it costs £7000 and as a resultl hardly anybody has one....


----------



## FranBrandariz (Jul 14, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> There was a review on Home Barista but don't think it ever got toally finished - did you see that?


yes, but i don't find nothing especial..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/slayer-single-group-temperature-accuracy-and-stability-issues-t33273-10.html

There seemed to be some temp issues with the early models which have been dealt with ..

There is only one member i know of on here that has one mfortin

other than that you can pm shadowfax on home barista , he is a friendly guy and will chat

There is a ton of owners out i the wild for an L1.

The two machines do different things ( pump v lever v pre infsuion v low flow pre brew )


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

FranBrandariz said:


> yes, but i don't find nothing especial..


Maybe it isn't special then?

I've personally never had an amazing shot off a Slayer, I still hold out hope that they are in some way the ultimate in coffee and I love the look of them but until someone makes me a coffee that blows my mind on one then I wouldn't go there. You can get fantastic machines (GS3, Linea Mini) that have a proven track record for a lot less cash.


----------



## FranBrandariz (Jul 14, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> Because it costs £7000 and as a resultl hardly anybody has one....


i dont think that this is the problem.. 20-30 machines is sure that they sell and no one post nothing?


----------



## FranBrandariz (Jul 14, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> Maybe it isn't special then?
> 
> I've personally never had an amazing shot off a Slayer, I still hold out hope that they are in some way the ultimate in coffee and I love the look of them but until someone makes me a coffee that blows my mind on one then I wouldn't go there. You can get fantastic machines (GS3, Linea Mini) that have a proven track record for a lot less cash.


This can be the answer.. but what about this "fantastical" flow profiling whith 50 sec. of extraction?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

FranBrandariz said:


> i dont think that this is the problem.. 20-30 machines is sure that they sell and no one post nothing?


People who have bought them may just not be the types to hang around on forums and post reviews and clips....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> People who have bought them may just not be the types to hang around on forums and post reviews and clips....


They'll have servants for that sort of thing


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

FranBrandariz said:


> Hi everybody! 1 month ago i sold my londinium 1 and now im looking for a new 1 group machine to upgrade it. Now i have a 2groups '64 E61 Faema, but it is a big machine for my kitchen. Im planing selling it, and buy another 1 group machine. I like to try new machines, and see the diferences between 1 and other.
> 
> Looking for information i can't see 1 post that says '' the slayer 1 group is a defintive coffe-machine'', no one talking about it. it seems that it is a very expensive machine and it does the same than the others.
> 
> ...


In theory the slayer works in a different way to other machines out there ( pre brew etc )

Whether this actually makes a difference in the cup , is purely subjective and i couldn't tell you

GaryDyke has a one group at his work ( Has Bean ) so probably has the most experience of pulling some shots form one


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Possibly even a hired barista on the payroll if they've got £7k to throw at an espresso machine?!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Op have you considered a speedster also


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> In theory the slayer works in a different way to other machines out there ( pre brew etc )
> 
> Whether this actually makes a difference in the cup , is purely subjective and i couldn't tell you
> 
> GaryDyke has a one group at his work ( Has Bean ) so probably has the most experience of pulling some shots form one


Hola Fran. I'm loving the Londinium - thanks again.

In case you haven't seen it, here's a video showing the "pre brew" / Slayer-style shot that Mrboots2u was talking about:






From what I understand, the Slayer's method of action tends to suit a finer grind and relatively long brewing time, and seems to benefit lighter-roasted coffees. Those who like their Slayers seem to love them, but I personally have too little experience with them to be able to comment.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

> Hola Fran. I'm loving the Londinium - thanks again.
> 
> In case you haven't seen it, here's a video showing the "pre brew" / Slayer-style shot that Mrboots2u was talking about:
> 
> ...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Whether you think you can

or

Whether you think you can't

You are probably right anyway

Just buy the Slayer. 7k for a home machine is a bargain. You will be amazed by every shot you pull, especially when compared to a rubbish Londinium


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@dfk41

Probably hard to tell, for some members, whether you're being season or speaking in jest (aka sarcasm). Bet you're hard to read when playing poker?!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Colio07 said:


>


So that's what throwing £7k at an espresso machine buys you. But then it does offer that smooth and *suuuper* slow ramp up of brew pressure! What's not to like:confused:


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I speak in plain English. There is no point in asking for advice on machine unless there are people who actually own it, or in Gary's position, have access to one. As no one, as far as I am aware, owns one and regularly contributes to this forum then the OP is going to gain very little. If I was in the market for aSlayer,I would ring HAsBEan, jump in my car, go and play and then decide.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I speak in plain English. There is no point in asking for advice on machine unless there are people who actually own it, or in Gary's position, have access to one. As no one, as far as I am aware, owns one and regularly contributes to this forum then the OP is going to gain very little. If I was in the market for aSlayer,I would ring HAsBEan, jump in my car, go and play and then decide.


I dont think the OP is uk based though ( forgive me if im wrong franz )

Edit he is based in Spain


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It matters not. I said, that is what I would do!


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

It's an interesting point. At one time I thought they were the be all and end all. Having asked around a bit now, I'm less sure and am getting convinced a GS3 is what my lottery win would go on! Until San Remo do an opera 1 group maybe?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Taff said:


> It's an interesting point. At one time I thought they were the be all and end all. Having asked around a bit now, I'm less sure and am getting convinced a GS3 is what my lottery win would go on! Until San Remo do an opera 1 group maybe?


Glitcht buggers those opera machines. .

I played on onw for half a day ( it did work that long surprisingly )

I am unsure if I really got anything different from it


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Taff,would your GS3 be an auto or manual and if manual would you pay extra for the upgrade?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Glitcht buggers those opera machines. .
> 
> I played on onw for half a day ( it did work that long surprisingly )
> 
> I am unsure if I really got anything different from it


As glitchy as your keyboard?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Its not the keyboard, its the old fingers!


----------



## FranBrandariz (Jul 14, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Whether you think you can
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Londinium was made the best espressos that i remember.

i have 2 options : slayer or Londinium 1-P.

I try diferents machines because a have a coffee shop and it is positive for me to try different equipment and brew configurations.

For example, buying the L1 i discover that if i have girls baristas, they aren't strong enought to move the lever..

I have a lot of curiosity for the slayer brew metod, and is for this that i ask for it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fran, you have to go and have a play with one. It is the only way. You never mentioned having a coffee shop. I presumed that this was for domestic use, so I therefore apologise if I seemed harsh in my comments. If you have girls, then you have to forget levers but you know that. You want the wow appeal, so Slayer and KVdW are about the main choices.

Find a dealer and go play


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> If you have girls, then you have to forget levers but you know that.


Really!?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> Really!?


His words not mine

For example, buying the L1 i discover that if i have girls baristas, they aren't strong enought to move the lever..


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> His words not mine
> 
> For example, buying the L1 i discover that if i have girls baristas, they aren't strong enought to move the lever..


Pretty sure they were your words as well but either way it's not really acceptable in this day and age is it?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

You say you have a 2 group Legend in the kitchen and want to replace it for a 1 group slayer. Where is the slayer going in the kitchen or shop? Surely any 1 group is to small for a shop. Why can't the Legend go in the shop?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spence, what the hell are you rabbeting on about? Are you so pc that you have no common sense left? Fran stated that girl baristas in his view, are not strong enough to manage the lever. That is his view. He then commented that an L1 P was on the table and I said whats the point if you have stated girls cannot manage the lever.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> His words not mine
> 
> For example, buying the L1 i discover that if i have girls baristas, they aren't strong enought to move the lever..


I get what you're saying, read it differently, apologies.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Absolutely no problem......ta!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Spence, what the hell are you rabbeting on about? Are you so pc that you have no common sense left? Fran stated that girl baristas in his view, are not strong enough to manage the lever. That is his view. He then commented that an L1 P was on the table and I said whats the point if you have stated girls cannot manage the lever.


Sorry Dave, already replied, I didn't read your response as intended. I'm am a big advocate of common sense over political correctness.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

There is something even rarer then the Slayer? Synesso?

I remember Frank (Teranova) saying that he prefers the Synesso Hydra to the Slayer. I think he had both and also a Speedster?

Can you really get or try a Synesso in the UK?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've had nothing but amazing espresso from our Slayer 1 group. Beats the other commercial machines hands down. Being able to fiddle with flow rate and pressure means you can do anything on it flavourwise.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

V8 growl Slayer makes during pre-infusion is worth the asking price on its own.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would add that the latest variant Slayers are different league machines to previous iterations (group seals have historically been an issue as well as boiler welds )


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> V8 growl Slayer makes during pre-infusion is worth the asking price on its own.


I say put your money where your mouth is..... so I can come and play on it


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I would add that the latest variant Slayers are different league machines to previous iterations (group seals have historically been an issue as well as boiler welds )


To be fair I'm pretty sure I've never had a shot from the latest version, would be up for a taste though


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> I've had nothing but amazing espresso from our Slayer 1 group. Beats the other commercial machines hands down.


When can I come over and sample some?


----------



## FranBrandariz (Jul 14, 2014)

dwalsh1 said:


> You say you have a 2 group Legend in the kitchen and want to replace it for a 1 group slayer. Where is the slayer going in the kitchen or shop? Surely any 1 group is to small for a shop. Why can't the Legend go in the shop?


not legend, its a original e61







, today my cimbali gt brokes and the faema go to the café


----------



## FranBrandariz (Jul 14, 2014)

charris said:


> There is something even rarer then the Slayer? Synesso?
> 
> I remember Frank (Teranova) saying that he prefers the Synesso Hydra to the Slayer. I think he had both and also a Speedster?
> 
> Can you really get or try a Synesso in the UK?


i buy a synesso hybrid ( 3 groups volumetric), im waiting for it 2 months..the first of Spain. next week probably arrive to galicia


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

FranBrandariz said:


> not legend, its a original e61
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the look of those machines, there's just something about them that does it for me.


----------



## FranBrandariz (Jul 14, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> I love the look of those machines, there's just something about them that does it for me.


and do better coffee and have less technicsl problems than the cimbali, believe me


----------



## FranBrandariz (Jul 14, 2014)

i have 2 girls with 29 and 32 years and they cant pull down the L1 lever more than 3 times whithout say " ohh, this is horrible"


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Some very high end machines...impressed!


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> I would add that the latest variant Slayers are different league machines to previous iterations (group seals have historically been an issue as well as boiler welds )


Although the V2 got mechanical paddles and not just a reed contact like the newer versions which make the paddle kind of useless.

The single group sounds like a siren when pulling shots, this is what would turn me off. Anyone who says that he never had a good shot out of a Slayer should think about other variables which killed the shot, but for sure not the Slayer.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Terranova said:


> The single group sounds like a siren when pulling shots, this is what would turn me off.


When plumbed in its almost silent on full brew


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Terranova said:


> Anyone who says that he never had a good shot out of a Slayer should think about other variables which killed the shot, but for sure not the Slayer.


A lot of folk who had the money to invest in machines the early days didn't invest similar time in learning how to use em


----------



## FranBrandariz (Jul 14, 2014)

Terranova said:


> Although the V2 got mechanical paddles and not just a reed contact like the newer versions which make the paddle kind of useless.
> 
> The single group sounds like a siren when pulling shots, this is what would turn me off. Anyone who says that he never had a good shot out of a Slayer should think about other variables which killed the shot, but for sure not the Slayer.


i read that it is posible to order a external rotatory pump in place of the gear pump.

The gear pump turn me off too..

Regards!!


----------



## FranBrandariz (Jul 14, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> I've had nothing but amazing espresso from our Slayer 1 group. Beats the other commercial machines hands down. Being able to fiddle with flow rate and pressure means you can do anything on it flavourwise.


what are the other machines? slayer is your favorite machine??


----------



## FranBrandariz (Jul 14, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Some very high end machines...impressed!


and a very very bad ass coffee too.. im about 2 years trying to understand why i can not doing a good coffee, the londinium help me a lot, and the cimbali gt are my disgrace.. murphy stand by me all the time ( do you know murphys law??) and now i can see light at the end lf the tunel ..or i think so!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

FranBrandariz said:


> what are the other machines? slayer is your favorite machine??


Side by side shots are better than :

Slayer v1

VA Black Eagle Gravimetric

NS Aurelia T3 WBC

LM Linea PB

Other palates might disagree. None of the machines above can be amended to run at 6BAR granted (my preference now for EK shots)


----------



## FranBrandariz (Jul 14, 2014)

1 more thing: Sorry if anyone could be interpreted as a disregard the comment of my baristas girls, it was not my intention. Just make my case that does not mean it is applicable to other girls . Sorry again


----------



## darkroast (Mar 24, 2015)

Err... I'm slightly shy of admitting that I put the deposit down on a new slayer last week. I have traded in my GS3 and gone for it - doubt whether I am sophisticated enough to appreciate the difference in the mouth but in terms of build quality and design the slayer out paces the GS3 by a mile ( black plastic is a bit of a let down on a £5k machine?). I did go down to Hasbean and have a play on their one group, and it didn't disappoint.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi darkroast, your GS3 landed with one of our forum members who is now very happy indeed. What is the delivery time on your Slayer? Our very own GAry **** is part of the Hasbean team so you will find some support and I think it is fair to say he loves it!

I had a versalab and this is purely my own opinion, but I found with darker roasts (and that is all I drink)it did not pick out the flavour profile I hoped for. The burrs were more or lessrun in so I sold it and went back to a conical. I had a GS3 as welllast year but the auto one.

Anyway, welcometo our happy bunch and if you are ever in Newcastle, pop in!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Love the little mirror plate running along the rear of the drip tray, makes things a little easier when watching for shots and distribution.

If only other machines offered such a simple thing!


----------



## darkroast (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi dfk - thanks for the welcome! I think that the lead time was about six weeks, although I have gone for a plated metal finish, so I am expecting that to take a little longer. I've been reading the forum with great interest - I have got a lot to learn! I live 10 miles from the nearest shop for a pint of milk - so it's important to have a decent coffee.... I loved the GS3, and was thinking about pimping it, but knew I'd probably still hanker after the slayer....


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Love the little mirror plate running along the rear of the drip tray, makes things a little easier when watching for shots and distribution.
> 
> If only other machines offered such a simple thing!


I think the Speedster does and Slayer copied the idea


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

@darkroast so, any updates since then?


----------



## darkroast (Mar 24, 2015)

yes - I love it! I confess to not having the most refined palette, but a year on I don't regret pushing the boat out at all. It took a while to find a bean that suited it, and once I find something I like I tend to stick with it, and I'm not experimenting with different beans all the time, so I guess the ease of adjusting the profiles is slightly wasted on me - but it's nice to know that I could if I wanted to. the GS3 was a great machine - but the plasticy build quality let it down. I don't suppose the brew is significantly better - but the user interface is intuitive. I'm a designer by background, and the build quality and design I think is worth the additional cost. The group head and paddle is a work of art. When I moved house a few months ago - into a much brighter room, I found I couldn't read the screen at all and contacted Slayer - they sent over a replacement clear glass screen (as opposed to the tinted one it came with) and was easy to change over and now as clear as a bell. They were very friendly to deal with.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I cannot remember, but did you pair this with a Versalab that had been modded?


----------

